# Shining up a hazy bottle- Video



## Bixel (Sep 22, 2013)

I made a video and have discussed this method on here before. Its a cheap and easy way to make a hazy bottle shine a little more without tumbling or long processes.

 Sorry about the rough editing and bad video(done with a cell phone)

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nayd9-VVj9U


----------

